# Looking for Mooring in San Diego



## redharpo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello Sailnet Viewers, We are in Marina del Rey with a 34 foot sailboat. We need a mooring in San Diego by May 1st. Could someone give advice about a good location for mooring our boat in a secure and comfortable atmosphere in or near San Diego? Red Harpo


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you looking for a permanent mooring? Good luck getting one on short notice. Maybe someone here will have one and be out of town or something.
Welcome to the San Diego Mooring Company!

If you want to anchor, there are a couple of spots where you can anchor for free, but only for a short time.
Visitor's Dock and Anchorage - Port of San Diego


----------



## bassviking (May 28, 2008)

The aforementioned San Diego Mooring Comany is the place to call. Call ASAP and get yourself put on a list for one of the mooring fields. You can only be on one list for one field. 
While you're calling about being on a permanent mooring list ask to be placed on a temp mooring. I was on a temp mooring for about 6 months before I got a permanent mooring. The temp mooring cost $225 a month or $7.50 a day. I waited for the temp mooring for about 3-4 months. 
While waiting for the temp mooring use the cruisers anchorage for something like 30 days with two 30 day extensions possible. Its available to out of town/county boaters. Its near the Coast Guard Station. Other than that there is free 3 day anchoring at Dana Point, Mission Bay, Glorietta Bay (SD Bay near Coronado), and 3 day weekend anchoring at La Playa Cove (between SWYC and SDYC behind Shelter Island).


----------

